# Set up Cost



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The cost of reloading. I tell people it will cost you about the price of a good gun to get set up. I am talking midrange press and all the trimings. Now it's like anything else. You can spend a small fortune on it if you got it and go full automation. Here's my bench and everything was about $750.00. But as you can see it is a Craftsman bench and that was about $300.00 of it right there. I bought a used SDB Dillon which came with .38/.357 dies $250.00 and I spent another $100.00 for .45 dies and head. Another $100.00 for bullet, powder, and a few odds and ends.









I'll see how much it cost me to load a box later. I hate math but I'll get it figured out. LOL...:smt033


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice set-up. Does it _have_ to stay that neat?

I don't think I've ever had a desk or table look that organized for more than 72 hours. The junk fairy shows up each night to add a little extra ...



WM


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Nice set-up. Does it _have_ to stay that neat?
> 
> I don't think I've ever had a desk or table look that organized for more than 72 hours. The junk fairy shows up each night to add a little extra ...
> 
> ...


I think for safety sake you will want this area picked up and organized.


----------



## james (Aug 23, 2006)

*Reloading*

Baldy has a nice set up. You Can go to Midway on line and order a clasic Lee 4 spot turrent. and load both rifel and pistol ammo. Lee's set up is under $200.00, About 12 boxes of 45 acp will pay for it. Like Baldy says Dillon is at the top of the reloading line. I don't have any pictures, but my set up is a metal desk I bought at a salvage sale and I built cabnets over the back. Actual loading is done on a pedestal table from midway for progresive press and a RCBS rockchuck single C press on the desk. Best of luck to you.
James :watching: :smt1099 :nutkick:


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice setup Baldy. How does the SDB work, is it like a turret where you have to pull the handle four times to get one round? I have the Lee Classic Turret and that is how it works. I can still load 200 per hour with it and that is fast enought to keep me in match and practice ammo. Heres my setup.
Rusty



















And here is the light I added so I can check the charge before the bullet goes on.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

RustyFN that's a good looking set up you got there for sure. I also use a light but it only works for .45s. The SDB Dillon is a progessive press. Once all stations are full every pull of the handle makes a bullet. The down side is they only make pistol ammo and dies and stuff for each caiber runs right at $100. If you buy one they include a caliber of your choice. Some guys claim they can crank out about 300 or 400 an hour. I don't even try for speed. I try for quailty. Good loading to ya.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Some guys claim they can crank out about 300 or 400 an hour. I don't even try for speed. I try for quailty. Good loading to ya.


Baldy, my wife says she averages 400 an hour on her SDB.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

2400 said:


> Baldy, my wife says she averages 400 an hour on her SDB.


 That's not fair 2400 a young pretty women against a wore out oldman. I am two days older than baseball and going down hill. Tell the young lady I said hi.:smt023 :smt033 :smt1099


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> That's not fair 2400 a young pretty women against a wore out oldman. I am two days older than baseball and going down hill. Tell the young lady I said hi.:smt023 :smt033 :smt1099


She says HI!! And that you're doing good for an old fart. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

2400 said:


> She says HI!! And that you're doing good for an old fart. :smt023


 At my age you take all the compliments you can get.:smt023 Thank her kindly.:smt1099 :smt033 :smt1099


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> At my age you take all the compliments you can get.:smt023 Thank her kindly.:smt1099 :smt033 :smt1099


Baldy this is Mrs. 2400
Maybe you'll win the drawing, then you can get a new loader to go with the new gun. :smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can bet your bibby I will if I am that lucky. That bottle of gun butter was the first thing I ever won in my life. If I ever won a gun I would be doing back flips through the swamp. Talking about a pig popper. Whooo Doggies.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Good luck! :smt023


----------

